# Solved: HELP! Windows Media Player 11 Stuttering and Slowing Down



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi All! I'm hoping someone can help me with this very annoying problem. I have an Acer Aspire One Netbook with Windows XP. I have Windows Media Player Version 11. When I play music or videos that once played fine without any stuttering, are now constantly stuttering and slowing down. I've removed WMP 11 and reinstalled it. The same problem persists. I've tried to play the same music/vids on a VLC player and still get the same stuttering/skipping. I'm going crazy trying to figure our a solution and am hoping someone out there can help me out pretty please? Mahalos!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG 

I'd try two things. Either disable all enhancements in your speaker settings. Or update your audio drivers.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Cheeseball81! Thank you so much for the welcome and reply! If you don't mind, could you show me how to disable the enhancements in my speakers or how I can update my audio drivers? I'm still a computer newbie, but I do follow instructions well.  I'll appreciate any help you can give me. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem. I actually don't think enhancements are in Windows XP. 

To update the sound card driver, follow these steps:

1. Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double click System.
2. Click the Hardware tab.
3. Expand Sound, video, and game controllers.
4. Double-click the sound card, and then click the Driver tab.
5. Click Update Driver.
6. Follow the Hardware Update Wizard to update the sound card driver.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you again for the reply. I followed your instructions, however, when i tried to update the drivers, the hardware update wizard shows this message at the end:

"The wizard could not find a better match for your hardware than the software you currently have installed."

This is the entire list when I expand the "Sound, video and game controller" tab:
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Realtek High Definition Audio
Video Codecs

My Acer Netbook doesn't have a CD drive so I'm unable to update on that end. I've also tried to play vids/music on my other players (VLC, QuickTime) but it still has that stuttering/robotic slow sound during parts of the video/song that had never occured before. This all started about a week ago. I've also defragmented my C drive. I'm not sure what else to do. I've tried to research anything online which is how I came to this website. I really do appreciate your help as I'm at my wits end. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What model Acer is it?

Does it happen on all file extensions? mp3...avi...

Also, make sure you have the latest version of DirectX: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/179113


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's all my comp. info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1013 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family, 224 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 142380 MB, Free - 12642 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire one , V1.13, Base Board Serial Number
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

I followed your link and installed the latest version of DirectX. The same problem persists and yes, it happens on all video and audio files, even when I play something off the internet (like youtube, etc.)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I was going to try to find a new driver at Acer's website. There must be more info on the model. Can you check on the netbook itself or underneath where the sticker is? It should say something like Acer Aspire One AO721 (or some random number) 

By the way, did you install anything new when the problem started? or did it start out of nowhere?


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, I should have given it to you earlier.

Model No. is Acer Aspire One Series KAV60

I don't recall installing anything new besides the updates that Microsoft automatically does for me. I did uninstall and reinstall Windows Media Player though, after it started acting up because I thought it was just the player itself. Then I realized that the same stuttering/slow robotic sounds were still happening with my the other players and anything I would play off the internet. Thanks for your continued assistance Cheeseball81!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome!  I sure hope we can get to the bottom of this...

From what I've read, your model is also referred to as the AOD250 model.

So click here to go on Acer's website: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/home

Click on Drivers & Downloads, select Netbook, Aspire One, checkmark Show all Models, then choose AOD250

You probably won't have to select your Operating system (normally it does it for you)

Then click on the Audio driver (Realtek) download the zip file (choose Save and save it to a location that you will remember)

Right click the compressed folder, and then click Extract All. In the Compressed (zipped) Folders Extraction Wizard, specify where you want to store the extracted files.

Let me know when that's done and we will continue.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just finished! Ready when you are.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Great. Can you open the folder you just unzipped and let me know what files are in it?


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. Ok, there are a total of 20 items in the unzipped folder.

Config (Folder)
MSHDQFE (Folder)
Vista (Folder)
Vista64 (Folder)
WDM (Folder)
ChCfg (exe file)
data1 (cabinet file)
data1.hdr (hdr file)
data2 (cabinet file)
engine32 (cabinet file)
layout (vlc media file (.bin))
Readme (text doc)
RtlExUpd.dll (for setup utility function)
setup (configuration settings)
setup (INX file)
Setup (exe file)
setup.ibt (ibt file)
setup.isn (isn file)
setup.iss (iss file)
USetup.iss (iss file)

I typed the names exactly as they show. In parentheses are just type/description. I'm not really sure what any of them mean so I hope you can understand what I put. I wish I could just copy or attach a print screen but I'm not sure how to do it on this website. You're the best Cheeseball81!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's perfect. We want to run the Setup (exe file). Just double click it and follow the prompts. You may need to reboot afterwards.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

I ran the Setup file and rebooted. However, when I tested my audio, same problem again 
While I was running WMP, I also opened the Task Manager. My CPU usage was going crazy, going up and down. I also noticed that one process in particular (Image Name: System, User Name: SYSTEM) was running at 121,292 K. Some other exe files were running at around 20,000 K to 30,000 K. I'm not sure if that's relevant but just thought I should let you know. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's possible that something running (or multiple things running) are what's causing the stuttering. We should see what's running.

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the info:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:03:48 PM, on 3/22/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\WebCam\M3000\M3000Mnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_one&r=0xph11094245l0344wu45w87k2311o
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_one&r=0xph11094245l0344wu45w87k2311o
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_one&r=0xph11094245l0344wu45w87k2311o
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" //mailurl:mailto:[email protected]
R3 - URLSearchHook: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AzMixerSel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\AzMixerSel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M3000Mnt] Rundll32.exe M3000Rmv.dll ,WinMainRmv /StartStillMnt
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstallIQUpdater] "C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.7.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1662FB6-39BE-41BB-ACDC-0448FB1B5817} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://images3.pnimedia.com/ProductAssets/costcous/activex/v3_0_0_5/PhotoCenter_ActiveX_Control.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/webgames/popcaploader_v10.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.808.7150 (GoogleDesktopManager-080708-050100) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe
--
End of file - 10712 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh wow there is a lot running!

I think we should start by trimming down the programs running at Startup.

I'd also recommend uninstalling the *uTorrentBar Toolbar*.

When you are ready for the next instructions, let me know.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know! I didn't realize how many programs where running!

I already uninstalled the uTorrentbar Toolbar and I also looked at the Startup tab. It shows empty.

Please let me know what I should do next. Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you referring to the Startup tab under System Configuration? 

Are you familiar with msconfig?


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was referring to the Startup tab in the start menu, under all programs one. I'm not sure if that's the one you're talking about? And no, I'm not familiar at all with msconfig. I'm sorry I'm such a computer dummy!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh no worries, you're no dummy. I misunderstood. I will go type up my next instructions now  Be back shortly


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

You are too kind my friend! Thank you for your continued assistance!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Go to *Start* > *Run*

Type in *msconfig* and hit Enter

Go to the Startup tab and uncheck the following entries:

*[IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
[LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
[IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
[HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
[Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
[Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
[IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
[MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
[PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
[PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
[M3000Mnt] Rundll32.exe M3000Rmv.dll ,WinMainRmv /StartStillMnt
[Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
[Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
[QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
[RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
[ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
[MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
[InstallIQUpdater] "C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun*

After those are unchecked, click *Apply*, then *OK*.
You will be prompted to *restart* the computer.

You may get a notification that you are now in Selective Startup (this is normal) Just checkmark it to not remind you again.

Then please test your audio again.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Did everything...It's still not working


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Can you post a new Hijack This log?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

AVG sure had a lot of processes so I wonder if that could be a culprit.

Otherwise we may need to completely remove the sound drivers and reinstall them.

Or try booting the computer in Safe Mode and test it there.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:03:15 PM, on 3/23/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_one&r=0xph11094245l0344wu45w87k2311o
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_one&r=0xph11094245l0344wu45w87k2311o
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_one&r=0xph11094245l0344wu45w87k2311o
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" //mailurl:mailto:[email protected]
R3 - URLSearchHook: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AzMixerSel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\AzMixerSel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.7.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1662FB6-39BE-41BB-ACDC-0448FB1B5817} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://images3.pnimedia.com/ProductAssets/costcous/activex/v3_0_0_5/PhotoCenter_ActiveX_Control.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/webgames/popcaploader_v10.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.808.7150 (GoogleDesktopManager-080708-050100) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe
--
End of file - 8914 bytes


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok...whatever you think is necessary.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*R3 - URLSearchHook: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll (file missing)

O3 - Toolbar: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files\uTorrentBar\tbuTor.dll (file missing)*

Close HijackThis and reboot the computer.

Can we temporarily disable AVG as a test?

Right click on the "Resident Shield" icon located on the right side of the taskbar, then select "Open AVG User Interface."

Double click on "Resident Shield" in the middle of the AVG User Interface window. As an alternative, click on "Tools," then "Advanced Settings," and then select "Resident Shield."

Uncheck "Resident Shield Active" under the Resident Shield settings section, then click "Save Changes." This will disable the Resident Shield but keep the Email Scanner and other virus protection features active.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just finished...what's next?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I take it no change with AVG off?


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sadly no change  But thank you for making your instructions simple and easy to follow.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem 

Okay so this problem happens online and offline. With WMP and VLC.

Have you tried any other programs? Like *QuickTime, Winamp*?

I'd also like to test it in *Safe Mode*. This will show you how to boot into Safe Mode: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm#02


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, the same problem persists with QuickTime. I haven't tried Winamp. I'll try to boot in Safe Mode now. Be right back


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok good luck!


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! Ok so this is what happened. It booted into Safe Mode. However, I wasn't able to play anything, non of my music or vids. It was as if WMP & VLC weren't there. It wasn't playing and when I tried to open with WMP or VLC, nothing happened. My QuickTime player says it's not installed even though the icon is there. And my internet wasn't working in Safe Mode so I had to restart it normally in order to respond to you. I hope that made sense! Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes it did 

Okay going back to the drivers. Sorry. This must be exhausting for you!


Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 

Click Performance and Maintenance, and then click System. On the Hardware tab, click Device Manager.

Navigate to the driver you wish to roll back, right click the name of the driver and choose Properties.

Click the Driver tab and then click Roll Back Driver.

(crossing fingers)

If this doesn't work, we're gonna have to Uninstall the Driver.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm fine, thank you! Just want to figure this out! 

Sorry, quick question. Which driver should I roll back? There are 6 under the Sound, video and game controllers:

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Realtek High Definition Audio *(is it this one?)
Video Codecs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Do Realtek first. If no change, the Legacy one.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

When I tried to roll back the Realtek one it shows this message:

No driver files have been backed up for this device.
If you are having problems with this device you should view the Troubleshooter information. Would you like to launch the Troubleshooter?

When I try to roll back the Legacy one, it doesn't even have a Driver tab. Nor is there options for a roll back.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay let's try uninstalling the Realtek driver instead.

On the Driver tab, there should be an Uninstall button. 

Restart the computer afterwards. When it reloads, the sound should be re-detected.


----------



## baby_ruth56 (Mar 18, 2011)

So guess what? I don't know what happened but the problem seems to have gone! I didn't need to uninstall/reinstall the drivers. I just went on my computer today and it's been playing everything well. All my vids/songs and even stuff off the internet. Yay! 

I just want to thank you sooooo very much for all your help and time spent on this whole issue. If you're ever in Honolulu, HI, I'm taking you our for a meal!  Thanks for your kindness in helping a complete stranger out! You are the best Cheeseball81!  Take care and God bless!

Aloha!
Annie

PS: Can I contact you if I have any other computer issues?  Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL I never expected to see this but that's great news!  

I'd love to come to Honolulu so if you insist! 

It looks gorgeous....that was one of our honeymoon choices but I think we are opting for California instead.

Anyhoo you're welcome and I'm so glad I could help even though most of my efforts didn't prevail lol.

And yes, you can email me or PM me whenever you need to. 

:up:


----------

